# Suns interested in Macijauskas



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/38356/19691231/suns_interested_in_macijauskas/

Jackson for Arvydas wouldn't be bad. NO gets an expiring contract, and PHX gets another shooter.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

New Orleans trading for Jackson after what happened last time?

Nope. They didn't sign Macijauskas just to then trade him for an expiring contract.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShamBulls said:


> New Orleans trading for Jackson after what happened last time?
> 
> Nope. They didn't sign Macijauskas just to then trade him for an expiring contract.



Maybe they changed their minds and want cap spare? But yeah I was gonna say Jackson refused to play for them once already. I think Stern said he won't allow that anymore somehow.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Maybe, but no. They gave Macijuaksas 3 years and 7 million. They won't dump him purely for cash saving after only 20 games. That's not to say he's unavailable, but they'll want an asset.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShamBulls said:


> Maybe, but no. They gave Macijuaksas 3 years and 7 million. They won't dump him purely for cash saving after only 20 games. That's not to say he's unavailable, but they'll want an asset.


wow I thought it was more than that. So, yeah you're right.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

He's a terrible defender. His shot is pretty slow, so he's going to struggle at times getting his own shot in the NBA. He needs to play on a team that has a low post presence to free him up for open shots. On a team like Phoenix, he won't get them until Amare returns. If they wanted to dump him for salary we could use the TE, that's really the only way the Suns would get him. But there's zero reason for them to dump salary, so that wouldn't happen. Plus we wouldn't play him anyways.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

He's a Euro Casey Jacobsen. The irony being that, he was signed by New Orleans to replace Casey Jacobsen........who was then signed by Tau Ceramica to replace Macijauskas. If they do indeed then trade Macijauskas for Jim Jackson, that would be some kind of weird cycle. :uhoh:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I've seen a few games of Maci and he really doesn't seem like a shooter, kind of like an Eddie House type you can say, when he's on, he'll hit shots, but when he's off, he might blow wide open lay-ups. I guess you can say Maci is that whiteboy that every team needs off the bench to hit threes(isn't meant to be a racist comment). 

So Maci really didn't impress me with his shooting and that is pretty much all he can do


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I wouldn't mind the TE + 2nd Rounder for Macijauskas... and be honest NO fans... what has he done to be worth more than that?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd rather save that TE. Never know who we could use it for in the future.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't know what good that move would do, but it's good to know the Suns are shopping Jackson around.


----------

